# PM G4 1,25Ghz ou PM G5 1,6Ghz?



## Aurelien_ (9 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'aimerais votre avis: 
Que choisir entre un PowerMac G4 1,25Ghz et un PowerMac G5 1,6Ghz? 
Le G4 que je choisirais serait avec l'ajout d'un superdrive, ce qui le rapprocherait du G5 bas de gamme. 
Il me semble que la carte graphique du G5 est plus puissante...Non? 
Et que un processeur 64bits serait un avantage... 
Il me semble également que le G5 a de l'USB2 alors que le G4 n'en a pas?... 
Dites moi si je me trompe mais le G5 a AirPort "Extreme" alors que le G4 ne l'a pas... 
Mais l'écart de prix est de environ 300 euros... 
----&gt; Est-ce que 300euros de plus justifient les 350Mhz de plus, les 64bits etc... 
Merci de m'aider à peser le pour et le contre et de m'aider à choisir...!


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2004)

ça ce justifie par :

-architecture plus moderne du G5
-plus rapide
-bien plus silencieux
-USB 2 sur le G5
-firewire 800 sur le G5
-prise USB/firewire/sortie son en façade (mon dieu que c'est pratique)
-superdrive sur le G5 et si tu n'en a pas besoin prend le sans combo (soit une réduction de 239 euros )
donc au final ton G5 te coûtera 1700 euros


----------



## kitetrip (9 Mai 2004)

[mode chieur = on] et si on prend le PM Bi-G4 à 1.25Ghz ? [mode chieur = off]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2004)

Alors prend un bipro ! Personnellement, je pense qu'il faille mieux investir soit dans un G4 bipro soit dans un G5 1.8GHz. J'éviterai quand même le G5 1.6 GHz car il est moins évolutif que les autres.


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2004)

Ziteuf a dit:
			
		

> car il est moins évolutif que les autres.



pourquoi  est-il moins évolutif ?


----------



## Aurelien_ (9 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi  est-il moins évolutif ?



Oui, pourquoi il est moins évolutif?
Mais entre le PM G4 1*1,25 et le G5 1*1,6, quel est le plus évolutif, c'est le G5, non?


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2004)

arguments de moi :

G4 :

-USB 1 (si tu veux de l'usb 2 il faut une carte PCI)
-firewire 400 (si tu veux du firewire 800 il faut une carte PCI)
-airport en 802.11b (pour du 802.11g il te faut encore une carte PCI/WIFI)
-entré et sortie son analogique (si tu veux du 5.1 il te faut une carte PCI ou USB)
-bruyant
-bus 166 Mhz
-radeon 9000


G5 :

-USB 2 : port 3 ports (1 a l'avant, 2 a l'arriere) compatible avec l'USB 1
-firewire 400 et 800
-airport en 802.11g (compatible avec le  802.11b)
-sortie en entré son analogique et optique (pour lire les DVD en 5.1 en optique)
-très silencieux
-bus 800 mhz
-G-force FX 5200 (bien plus rapide)


----------



## (civ)macleto (9 Mai 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Et que un processeur 64bits serait un avantage...



A moins que tu ne destines ta machine à du rendu 3D ou de la composition Cubase SX de haut niveau, l'avantage est à mon avis minime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Dites moi si je me trompe mais le G5 a AirPort "Extreme" alors que le G4 ne l'a pas...


Est-ce si important ?

Mais malgré celà le g5 est le meilleur pour moi


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2004)

essais de transférer 2 go de données en 802.11b tu va voir la différence


----------



## (civ)macleto (9 Mai 2004)

evidemment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je me posais la question de savoir si l'airportXtrem atteignait réellement les "sommets" promis, ou si elle se contentait d'une "petite" amélioration ?


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2004)

en pratique on gagne vraiment un débit 5 fois supérieur


----------



## daffyb (9 Mai 2004)

Ne pas oublier que le G5 d'entrée de gamme n'a pas les évolutions technologiques de ses grands frères...
Méfiance


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2004)

lesquels hormis le PCI-X ?


----------



## Aurelien_ (9 Mai 2004)

Le PM G4 dont je parle est un mono processeur 1,25Ghz
Je n'aurai pas hésité(peut-être aurais-je dû) entre un PM G4 bi 1,25 et un G5 1,6 en optant pour le G5
Il s'agit bien de MONO processeurs

PS: je ne peux pas attendre larevB des G5 donc ce sera cette gamme là si j'opte pour le G5.

Merci pour toutes ces précisions et merci d'avoir voté
Si certains d'entres vous ont d'autres choses à dire allez-y je regarde attentivement toutes vos réponsesmerci!


----------



## Arthemus (9 Mai 2004)

Personnellement je suis passé de l'imac G3 500 (Ah mon brave imac, on en a vécu des choses ensemble  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) au G5 1,6.
Je n'utilise pas le G5 professionnellement mais je voulais une machine qui dure relativement longtemps, sachant que les applications les plus gourmandes que je fais sont imovie + idvd + quelques jeux.

Au final je suis ravi de mon "petit" G5.
Il est relativement silencieux et la puissance qu'il délivre est très satisfaisante et suffisante pour mon utilisation.
Je l'ai acheté il y a deux ou trois mois, donc les prix avait bien chuté.

Je ne regrette donc rien..non rien de rien je ne regrette rien


----------



## Surfer Libre (10 Mai 2004)

"PM G4 1,25Ghz ou PM G5 1,6Ghz?"

&gt; Ni l'un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ni l'autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Le PM G4 1,25 a deux ans et le PM G5 1,6 a un an environ. Apple va bientôt vendre de l'antirouille pour aller avec...
Choisis plutôt un nouveau PM G5 (bipro?) rev B pour le même prix (voir moins cher) que le G5 1,6 actuel au plus tard à la WWDC de juin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tu ne souhaites pas attendre, le G5 ne présente que des avantages par rapport au G4 comme précisé dans les messages ci-dessus sauf si tu veux rester sur Mac OS 9.


----------



## Aurelien_ (10 Mai 2004)

Le vrai probleme c'est que je ne peux pas attendre fin juin la WWDC et la màj très probale des G5, j'acheterai mon nouvel ordinateur bien avant.

Les messages du forum semblent donc donner l'avantage, malgré le cout de 300euros de plus, au PowerMac G5 1,6Ghz...


----------



## JPTK (10 Mai 2004)

Il faut quand même dire que tu n'as énuméré pas tes besoins.
Si tu avais dit, c'est pour faire de la PAO et du WEB, je crois que le G4 aurait eu toute sa place, surtout si tu es cours au niveau thunes.

Sinon moi aussi je m'orienterais également vers le G5 si je devais changer de machine, juste en imaginant que le prochain OS soit vraiment optimisé G5.

Sinon moi ça me gêne pas plus que ça de m'imaginer encore avec mon PM G4 dans 2 ans.

Et si je pouvais changer de machine demain, je prendrais un mono 1,8 ou un bi-pro, le G5 1,6 je sais pas, il m'inspire pas.

Les + du g4 sont ses 4 emplacements pour les disc, les 2 baies pour lecteurs optiques, le prix et la fiabilité, le hic c'est sont bruit, mais bon il en fait pas plus qu'un imac 333 et un peu moins qu'un emac.

Moi il me convient parfaitement en version 1 ghz, mais le pied serait d'avoir un bipro, ça me semble vraiment important.


----------



## Aurelien_ (10 Mai 2004)

Mon hésitation repose sur le fait que j'avais premièrement opté pour le PM G4, mais en voyant que j'aurais pu avoir un PM G5 pour seulement quelque 300euro de plus, je me suis intérrogé sur la valeur des avantages du PM G5 1,6 par rapport au G4 mono 1,25...
La vraie question serait plutot: préféré-je avoir un PMG4 1,25 et 300euros, ou un PM G5 1,6?
J'ai pensé à quelquechose également: le superdrive d'Apple n'est-il pas un peu cher? Ne vaudrait-il mieux pas le prendre avec un combo et ensuite changer ce combo en le remplaçant par un graveur DVD interne acheté autre part?
Peut-être que je m'écarte trop du sujet...?


----------



## Surfer Libre (10 Mai 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Le vrai probleme c'est que je ne peux pas attendre fin juin la WWDC et la màj très probale des G5, j'acheterai mon nouvel ordinateur bien avant.



Je vois que tu te trouves sur Paris. Il existe dans la région parisienne de nombreux revendeurs qui font également de la location à  des tarifs honnêtes.
Si tu a besoins d'un ordi tout de suite pour une commande, tu pourrais en louer un. ce qui te permettrais de profiter de l'arrivée imminente des nouvelles gammes...
L'idéal serait d'en emprunter un mais là cela dépend de tes opportunités.

Si cette option ne t'est pas possible, choisis le G5 1,6Ghz sans hésiter. La petite différence de prix vaut largement cet investissement.





NB: les G5 bipros sont beaucoup plus puissnts à fréquence équivalente que les monoprocesseurs. La différence entre le G5 1,8Ghz et le G5 2x1,8Ghz est flagrante quand tu a besoin de puissance.


----------



## Aurelien_ (10 Mai 2004)

Je n'ai pas vraiment envie de m'embêter avec une location, il faut que je change rapidement d'ordinateur sans trop me compliquer la vie parce que mon PowerMac G3 B&amp;B est vraiment à bout de souffle malgré un nouveau DD... Merci quand meme pour le conseil...

Une question à propos de DD: pourrais-je, lorsque j'aurai acheté mon nouvel ordinateur tout simplement mettre mon DD interne 80Go qui est actuellement dans mon PowerMac G3 B&amp;B (je l'ai rajouté) dans un des emplacements prévus à cet effet sur mon nouveau PowerMac, puis installer mac OS X (sur mon G3 j'étais encore sous 9,2) à l'aide d'un bootage sur le CD (ou DVD) d'installation de Panther ou serai-je obligé de mettre les deux ordinateurs en réseau pour transférer les données de l'un à l'autre? Aurai-je besoin de booter sous 9 ou est-ce que "Classic" dans mac os X suffira si j'ai un probleme pour récupérer une donnée quelconque?

Une autre question (je ne sais pas si ce forum "hardware" est la bonne place, mais cela fait partie de mes questions avant de changer d'ordinateur et de système...):
A-t-on besoin de drivers sous X: imprimante couleur EPSON 760, Scanner EPSON perfection 1200U et HP LaserJet 2100TN seront-ils reconnus automatiquement ou faudra-t-il réinstaller des drivers?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Aurelien_ (12 Mai 2004)

Merci à tous j'ai commandé mon G5 1,6 hier sur l'apple store éducation...


----------

